# New Shower Faucet



## 100acrewood (Apr 12, 2005)

I ran across the Outbackers.com website a few weeks ago and finally decided to get registered. I have already gained answers to several questions I have had by searching the forums and have to say this is now one of my favorite web sites. I do have a question, has anyone had to replace their shower faucet and if so where did they locate the white faucets used in the Outback trailers?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

First off...Welcome to the board.

I replaced the one on a previous trailer with the ones are Lowes. Same thread for the home and trailer. I was amazed. We then had a very nice shower head.

Where are you from?


----------



## 100acrewood (Apr 12, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> First off...Welcome to the board.
> 
> I replaced the one on a previous trailer with the ones are Lowes. Same thread for the home and trailer. I was amazed. We then had a very nice shower head.
> 
> ...


I will go and check that out. I hadn't considered that a house faucet would be of the same configuration. Thank You for the advice. We are from a little town in Central Illinois just outside of Bloomington.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Welcome to the forum! I'm glad you enjoy and hope you get lots of answers. Sometimes the threads go off track a tad, but usually your question will be answered with some pretty solid advice. Welcome!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

vdub said:


> Sometimes the threads go off track a tad, but usually your question will be answered with some pretty solid advice.
> [snapback]31877[/snapback]​


...unless I'm around!









Welcome aboard!

To add to Oregon's answer...check to make sure it's not some high flow unit if you dry camp a lot. I'm no fixture expert, but some are water savers...some water hogs!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Welcome aboard action

Since Outback is still currently installing them you should be able to order it from your dealer.


----------

